# crows



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Where do crows migrate to? Im watching thousnds flying over battle creek right now heading north. I've never seen so many. Theyve been going over for half an hour and more are coming from as far as I can see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

When crows migrate, they head south like many other bird species, but only as far as they need to find food. What you are seeing are crows heading back to their roost. There aren't many places in MI, but near a few of the larger cities their are known congregating areas where the birds roost every night. In the mornings if you watch, you may see something similar as birds leave the roost to their food source. This time of the year the numbers are pretty impressive since it includes many additional birds that have started their migration from further north.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

A bit off subject, but I've noticed ravens in West MI more and more in recent years. It used to be that I never saw any unless I traveled north to the straits and beyond.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

there coming over to england to give us loads of sport lol.we have thousands over here we can shoot them all day no limet here.we just cant get rid of them.


----------

